
Ask HN: Advice on leaving a company - throwaway696969
Hi guys. I&#x27;m a Venezuelan guy who&#x27;s working for a company in the UK. This company pays me 150 dollars per month for doing stuff for them using PHP, Javascript and frameworks like AngularJS and also correcting SQL Server scripts.<p>Unfortunately there many things I strongly dislike about the company; among which are:<p>- Lack of clear objectives: There is more than one manager for every project and there are conflicting orders among managers<p>- Working extra hours without pay; this is something that happens a lot with urgent tasks however, I would expect a least a pay for this.<p>- Bureaucracy... A lot of it; decisions can take a long time to be enforced, even though there are like 25 people working there.<p>- I sometimes have to work in 5 projects at the same time; and all with deadlines for the same day.<p>- Low pay... Like I said, 150 dollars.<p>I haven&#x27;t left yet because:<p>- Fear of failure, this is something I admit; I might have impostor syndrome because many times I really don&#x27;t feel qualified for job openings; I applied to this one although I didn&#x27;t feel qualified either.<p>- Situation of my country; since I don&#x27;t have savings because I spend most of my salary buying food and the inflation here is massive so normally when leaving a job you&#x27;d need to have at least what&#x27;s necessary to live for 3 months.<p>- I have had suicidal thoughts recently; I know this is personal, but it&#x27;s good to put it because I need you guys to have the whole context of the situation. I&#x27;m looking for professional help on this though<p>What I&#x27;m thinking of is maybe using a freelancer page like Upwork or Freelancer, however I see many clients wanting websites to be done in one day or things like that and I&#x27;m worried this is the trend.<p>What do you guys suggest me to do?<p>I really hope I don&#x27;t sound like a whiny person. Thank you so much in advance for your replies
======
nghiapham
Hi, do whatever you have to do. Like quit your job. Borrow some money to stay
a float for a few months while looking for another job. I need help with my
webpage - diiner.com. You know Spree Commerce or Rails?

